# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Recommendation on washer & Dryer or Combo

## Renovator22

Hi Guys, Just about to commence a Laundry refurb and would like to get people opinions on a washer dryer all in one combo. Are they worth it. I have heard some bad reviews would just like to hear what people have experienced. Preference is to have a front loader combo but am up for under bench washer & dryer front loader separate set as well if its people recommendations. I just don't like having a dyer mounted on the wall. It makes the room feel so much smaller than it is. Would prefer to have 400mm deep overhead cupboards above bench with machines under bench giving the impression of more space. It would be great if you could list some brands and model numbers. Thanks in advance

----------


## johnstonfencing

To date I haven't purchased anything but when we've looked into machines and thought about the 'all in one combo' we went off the idea.  This was due to our need to use it as a regular dryer but on researching we found they cost alot to run and can get better value for money, and economy, buying separate.  So if you only dry your washing on the rare occasion it may work for you! 
Hope that helps a little. 
Cheers

----------


## Renovator22

Thanks Mate Good advice... We do use the dryer a lot in winter so this may prove to be an issue. Might just have to stick it out with the washer and dryer front loader and place then under bench. Im thinking bosch package perhaps

----------


## Cecile

When we replace the dryer I am seriously considering a gas-fired one rather than electric.  It's far more efficient, can dry an entire load of towels in 45 minutes.  More expensive to buy up front but much cheaper to run.  Rinnai makes one, and there are others available if you look around. 
I have heard that the washer/dryer combos take hours to complete a single load.

----------


## johnstonfencing

> When we replace the dryer I am seriously considering a gas-fired one rather than electric. It's far more efficient, can dry an entire load of towels in 45 minutes. More expensive to buy up front but much cheaper to run. Rinnai makes one, and there are others available if you look around.I have heard that the washer/dryer combos take hours to complete a single load.

  This is an area we have also been looking at. 
My wife is one of 13 kids and the parents in-law have always had the 'speedqueen gas dryer' which is commercial quality and similar to this model Speed Queen 9 kg home style control gas dryer ADG3TR 
Their dryer nearly runs 24/7 with the constant flow of dirty washing and they are only on their 2nd one in about 15-20 years. 
As already said it is a more expensive outlay initially but the savings in running cost far out way that. 
Cheers

----------


## Renovator22

Thanks Guys. Im not planning on running a laundry service for the whole street or having 9 kids so don't think a 9kg machine is something I would be opting for but good to know if we have 3 sets of triplets in the future. Ha. We aren't that keen on using the dryer too much these days anyway. Cost to run the thing is crazy. I know there are some more efficient machines out there that reduce running cost a fair bit but would prefer to dry clothes inside in a drying room or cupboard for instance than in a dryer machine. I have come up with the following designa nd layout for my laundry that includes hanging rails across the ceiling and an electric heating wall panel to dry clothes in winter. will still have the dryer as a backup though. Let me know what you guys think. never done anything like this before. I am planning on having a strong exhaust ventilation fan in cupboard of washer and dryer through roof which can also be on when drying clothes to reduce dampness/moisture.

----------


## Renovator22

Also looking for a cabinet maker happy to make and install cabinetry for this laundry. I am located in northern suburbs of Victoria. Anyone out there interested please let me know. Most info of what is required can be found on drawings and images. Materials will be Polar White Matte Laminate with PVC edging to all exposed joinery including kickers and door/fixed panels. Would like soft closers on all doors. Hinges to doors as located on drawings to be 165 degree opening. White Matte Melamine Internal carcasses and shelving. Joinery Cupboard Handles to be Hafele Cat No. 115.98.001

----------

